# Anti-virus on slave PC?



## MarcusMaximus (Nov 26, 2017)

As the title says. I'm putting together a slave system and am wondering whether or not to install Microsoft Security Essentials (in Windows 7 Pro). I will be using the computer solely or mostly for handling my sample libraries. However I'm thinking of doing this by running Reaper in Rewire mode with Logic (to be decided yet) so would need to be able to download R. and any future updates as well as perhaps some other apps down the line. Will also need to install Windows updates etc. Is it ok to use MSE as somebody posted before or best to do without? If the latter, how to protect the computer if I will be going online occasionally as I've said?


----------



## Mornats (Nov 26, 2017)

I had latency issues when using the free editions of Avast or AVG but solved them by switching to ESET Nod32. I've not used MSE but can recommend Nod for DRAW use. Grab the free trial to check if it works for you though.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I've installed MSE for now so I'll see how that goes but will certainly try Nod if I get any problems.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Nov 27, 2017)

Another question. I've done a search on this but I'm still not totally clear. I want to connect the master and slave together with the possibility of both computers accessing the internet. Do I use a gigabit network switch for this purpose? If so do I simply connect the main internet cable and both computers to the switch, using a dedicated socket for the first cable? Will that setup enable both computers to access the internet as well as each other?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 28, 2017)

Marcus, I just connect straight across, from the Mac to PC, with a regular cat5 network cable (nothing in between); via VEPro 6. The PC slave rarely goes online, but when it needs to, I just use one of these...

https://www.startech.com/ca/Network...igabit-Ethernet-NIC-Network-Adapter~USB31000S

I have it connected to one of the spare ports on my home internet router, and enable/disable the driver as needed. The Mac just uses its wireless connection for internet. If it's a huge download for the Mac, I just plug it straight into the main router (but that's rare). Alternately, you could get a wireless Ethernet adaptor for your PC.

I've never used a switch or router for the master/slave, but it might be worth looking into. I'm just so used to the way I've been using mine and I've never had issues. Also, I don't have any anti-virus on the PC slave. Like I said, it only goes online for updates and downloads from trusted sources.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks Jeremy. Yes I was going to simply connect the two computers directly but I also have a Macbook that I might connect up to that network from time to time. I could use wireless on the master but prefer to use wired if possible. Plus some internet access on the PC. All in all I want to avoid having to plug and unplug all these devices and cables and just have a setup that works whatever way it's needed. It is probably best not to have AV on the pc like you say but I would prefer to be safe as I am likely to use it a bit online. I have read that MSE is not too intrusive but I might be wrong..?

I'm just going up to our local computer store to see what they have in the way of switches etc. Will keep all you've said in mind.


----------

